# Jarvisqh   goats horses and poultry and dogs  lots of babies =)



## jarvisqh (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi everyone ..   i help mom and dad run their horse business ( i reallllly think they do it because they liek the babies more than anything ..  but are responsible about it making sure them babies are worth something.. so they can have a better chance at life ...) 

we raise cuting bred quarter horses  ( most of our mare are money earners and or producers .. are stud is a money earner ...)

 I am the middle child ..  the only girl ( that was fun growing up .. )    2 brothers and a mom and dad to be wayyyy overprotective of me .. lol   worth it though 

all three of us "kids " are  in the army ..my brothers are full time ..  i am a reservist  (couldnt leave my animals .. )   

i (right now)  have  5 dogs     Dot, blue healer age 12    Kahna, blue healer  age 4    Levi  corgi age 7   Bently  english bulldog ..(little brothers dog ... im just stuck with him lol ) age 1 
and the puppy  Fletch , jack rat mix  age 6 weeks .   

i have (for now )   6 goats  one possibly 2 bred (hopefully just one )     

Hippo (my first ill post her story next )showed up the very begining of january ..  i know nothing about her except she is a nigerian drawf ..
Okapi i bought on 2-10-12   was supposed to have been with the buck for a week when i picked her up ... sold to me as a pygmy ..  has fainter in her .. 
 3-3-12 i bought Zebra   ( she looks like her udder is starting to develope just slightly . would be her first time ..and she young and small ..)  she is a pygmy  has the dewlaps behind her ears (not even .. =/) 
3-14-12  Giraffe was born to hippo (was a twin male was still born)   no clue what her daddy is ..  ( shes huge .. thinking a large breed male ..)
4-7-12 bought ellephant  shes very skinny and is starting to gain her weight back .. is a dairy goat of some kind ..   and a very sweet girl 
4-14-12  bought gazelle the pretty blonde with the spots     shes just a baby .. but is also a dairy breed . i think half saanen   


 i have a bunch of different chickens .. and a duck and a goose and a pair of turkeys .. 

 i have three horses that are mine .. (the rest are mom and dads)   

butter -San mans ruby   apha 
Blade - Silverado's edge   apha 
Breaker - heart on his shoulder   apha    

i will be showin blade and breaker this year .. hopefully in apha sanctioned shows .. 

butter is due any day 

okapi looks like she should be due in a month .. ( hopefully shes  been running with that buck longer than they said .. =p   

im going to rebreed my girls in november ( excpet gazelle and zebra if she is bred .. =/  ) if not ill breed her too 

(after i get my bucks .. lol )

i have eggs in the bator .. (yay) my first time incubatin so wish me luck .. 

 figured i could do some weekly or more often updating on here of the general goings on around here 

oh i also have a tank with  a bunch of tadpoles   minnows  crawdads    and 2 baby soft shell turtles    and 2 darter fish     its my creek set up tank ( i get the critters outta my creek .. )    

 thats all for now


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to BYH jorunaling.


----------



## jarvisqh (Apr 18, 2012)

got a nubian today   hes born 3-2-12    hes weaned allready ( a bit soon but he is eating fine =/)  hes black with tan markings  with some white spots.. and chocolate spots soming in    couldnt leave him after i seen him .. lol      hes a  total cutey  

may be getting 1/2 fainter  baby tomorrow ..    and possibly 2 does on friday .. we are deff gettin the one.. waiting on the person to call back on the second one ..  (pygmys)      the one we are deffinatley getting is at least 4 months .. but could be due any day .. and looks it ..   shes a grey color ..    the other is red ..     the baby buck is a red and white mixed color ..   very cute little dude    ill let yall know tomorrow if we are ending up with all three or just the doe  



Yup ive gone off the deep end .. lol ..


----------



## jarvisqh (Apr 19, 2012)

got the little buck    oh and had a foal born yesterday a filly (guna be a roan)   out of suzie   pics will come tonight


----------



## jarvisqh (Apr 20, 2012)

Got a new   very pregnate pgymy doe today  drove 2 hour round trip to get her ...   her bellys huge !!!!!!!       yay for more babies for me !!!!!!!       may be getting a adult buck .. whos half nubain half alpine


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

jarvisqh said:
			
		

> Got a new   very pregnate pgymy doe today  drove 2 hour round trip to get her ...   her bellys huge !!!!!!!       yay for more babies for me !!!!!!!       may be getting a adult buck .. whos half nubain half alpine


WOnderful! Pics please?


----------



## jarvis (Jan 9, 2013)

hmm  havent been on here in a long time .. but .. heres a update  
I have four horses 
Butter 
blade
breaker 
bacardi

i raise mice and rats  (too many to post pics of lol)

a leopard gecko 






five dogs 

dot 





kahna






fletch





levi 





safari






a nice flock of chickens and a pair of ducks









a ferret 




and my most recent addition .. 

2 baby pigs


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to the journals!!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 11, 2013)

Lovely animals!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 11, 2013)

We need pictures of the goats!


----------



## verkagj (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome back! A long time ago I used to live in Flippen/Yellville Arkansas. Worked at Johnson's Bros Ranch. They raised cutting horses, the Doc Bar line. Also really good blue healers. I miss those days of working cattle on horseback.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow...you have so many critters!!!!  Looking forward to your journal


----------

